# Montserrat ?



## b2bailey (Apr 30, 2017)

Anyone have anything to share regarding a visit there?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2017)

We stayed at a timeshare in Cambrils, and took a tour there with a local company. This area is a cheap junket destination for Russians, so there were lots of them. As it happened, (and does in Europe) there was a strike that day so we were not able to ride the cable car up to the monastery, but our bus took us up, so no harm. The monastery itself is quite large and there are paths all over the nearby mountain- to caves and such. When you enter, there are two entrances- one into the sanctuary where there were choirs and things going on and another entry that snakes you (and about a zillion pilgrims) up well worn stairs and around the upper levels behind the alter where this Black Madonna for which the place was built resides and each person gets a few seconds' 'audience' with. The two entrances are discrete, so if you get in the Madonna line, you're stuck to go all the way through the line, and for us anyway, it was over an hour. Would I do it again, probably, but I'd avoid the 'Madonna' line.

Jim


----------



## andrea t (Apr 30, 2017)

We took a tour, I can't remember the providers name, from Barcelona.   It got us up there and then all our time was free  to see what we wanted   It was a lovely trip and the line moved quickly to see the Black Madonna.


----------



## isisdave (May 11, 2017)

You can do it on your own, which removes time constraints from tours. It's not hard.
https://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/en/tour/barcelona-montserrat.html


----------



## VacationForever (May 11, 2017)

We just did it last week, used Barcelona Day Tours who picked us up from the port - we did a Transatlantic cruise.  Choir at 12:50pm.  Not to be missed.  Everything that Paasepartout said...

We just finished 4 days on land in Florence and got to Rome today...will be here for 5 days before heading back.  Loving the whole experience.  Doing the same Tansatlantic cruise next year plus 10 nights cruise to Greek isles...


----------



## JustynaC (May 13, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> We just did it last week, used Barcelona Day Tours who picked us up from the port - we did a Transatlantic cruise.  Choir at 12:50pm.  Not to be missed.  Everything that Paasepartout said...
> 
> We just finished 4 days on land in Florence and got to Rome today...will be here for 5 days before heading back.  Loving the whole experience.  Doing the same Tansatlantic cruise next year plus 10 nights cruise to Greek isles...


Which cruise line are you using?  Thank you.


----------



## Passepartout (May 13, 2017)

JustynaC said:


> Which cruise line are you using?  Thank you.


I know you didn't address me directly, but lots of cruise lines either depart from or stop for a day in Barcelona either direction on transatlantic cruises. They move their ships to/from Mediterranean/Caribbean- Eastbound in the Spring, Westbound in the Fall. Our favorite is Celebrity.


----------



## JustynaC (May 13, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> I know you didn't address me directly, but lots of cruise lines either depart from or stop for a day in Barcelona either direction on transatlantic cruises. They move their ships to/from Mediterranean/Caribbean- Eastbound in the Spring, Westbound in the Fall. Our favorite is Celebrity.


Thank you!  I didn't know how to contact you directly.


----------



## Passepartout (May 13, 2017)

JustynaC said:


> Thank you!  I didn't know how to contact you directly.


To contact another TUG poster, just click on their blue username. A box will open and you can select 'Start a Conversation'. Private messages are now called 'Conversations'.


----------



## VacationForever (May 13, 2017)

JustynaC said:


> Which cruise line are you using?  Thank you.


We just did on Celebrity Cruises (Reflection is the ship).  We are doing the same next year April 13 to 27. Then Back to Back on the same ship April 27 to May 7 covering Italy and Greek Isles.  The transatlantic leaves from Florida, arriving at several ports in Spain and finally Italy.  This year's (16 nights) included Nice and Livorno, and next year is shorter (14 nights) but will include Corsica.


----------



## JustynaC (May 13, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> To contact another TUG poster, just click on their blue username. A box will open and you can select 'Start a Conversation'. Private messages are now called 'Conversations'.


TY!


----------

